# 2011 Arnold: Finals Pictures.



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Johnnie Jackson and Sergey Shelestov:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Sergey Shelestov and Ben Pakulski:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

I think Ben Pakulski looks amazing in the last picture. Evan Centopani looked great and I hope he competes at the Mr. Olympia this year:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Branch Warren and Dexter Jackson:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Dexter Jackson and Dennis Wolf:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Dennis Wolf and Fouad Abiad:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Fouad Abiad and Victor Martinez:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Toney Freeman and Essa Obaid:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Dennis Wolf and the other top bodybuilders compare:


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

Comparisons:


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2011)

Toney Freeman can't catch a break man. Out of the money? Dennis looks awesome. He deserves 2nd for sure.

I can't wrap my head around how Phil can pass up this kind of pay day. Branch walks out with 130k, Dennis with 75 plus 10 for best routine, Victor walks out with 50 grand. He would have clearly been in the top 3 even if he was off. If bodybuilders are as bad off as people make it seem, how can he just pass up that kind of check?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2011)

*Branch Warren wins 2011 Arnold Classic*
Branch Warren of the United States won the Arnold Classic bodybuilding competition at the Arnold Sports Festival 2011.  A check for $130,000 was presented by Gerard Dente of MHP, a trophy was presented by Brian Cavanaugh of GNC, an Audemars Piquet watch by Rhett Ricart, and a Tony Nowak Original jacket and congratulations from Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Dennis Wolf of Germany won the Most Entertaining Posing Award and a $10,000 check and trophy presented by Josef Kagerbauer Rich Gaspari and Harry King. Branch Warren of the United States was awarded the Most Muscular Man Trophy presented by Josef Kagerbauer of Joska Crystal.  

Dennis Wolf of Germany finished second. He received $75,000 presented by Rich Gaspari of Gaspari Nutrition and an Arnold Classic medallion presented by Jay Jacobson of Optimum Nutrition.

Victor Martinez of the Dominican Republic placed third and was awarded $50,000 presented by Eric Schwartz of Animal and a medallion by Jaquelyn Kastellic of Bodybuilding.com.

Other major prizes awarded in the Arnold Classic were:
4th place: Evan Centopani of the United States received $30,000 presented by Jess Kasten of Twinlab and a medallion presented by Brian Yersky of MET-Rx.
 5th place:  Dexter Jackson of the United States received $15,000 presented by Dave Reisman of Gold’s Gym and a medallion presented by Dave Spafford of Michelob ULTRA.
6th place: Ronny Rockel of Germany received $10,000, presented by Chuck Tennenbaum of Subway and a medallion by Edwin John Yang of The Columbus Dispatch.

A total of 14 bodybuilders competed in the March 5 competition.


----------



## Matt C (Mar 5, 2011)

More comparison pictures:


----------

